# Overlooked items?



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey All.. 

We all know about stocking ammo, water, food, and so on, but I was just wondering after going through some of my preps, what you think some of the most overlooked items are? For example.. chapstick. Or how about antacid stuff? If you have dry skin, moisturizer? What about stocking up on gun cleaning supplies? That was way overlooked for me until recently... lol.. I was cleaning my M4 (right before it fell off the boat and sank to the bottom of the lake) and looked at the little Hoppes bottle and thought.. sheesh.. I need WAYYYY more of that if the SHTF. Along with plenty of those cleaning patches!

Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

leather gloves
zip ties
duct tape
sewing needles
shoe laces
tweezers

Sorry about the M4. I lost some weapons in a canoe accident on the Llano River. It sucks!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

kejmack said:


> leather gloves
> zip ties
> duct tape
> sewing needles
> ...


 :teehee:

Oohh... Good call on the shoe laces!!!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I know many think electronic devices will be useless, but for those who don't...
A butane powered soldering iron and some solder.

Plus:
Electrical tape. Many uses (better than bandaids for some situations)
Nylon webbing and spare buckles of whatever size(s) you have on your equipment.
A couple of brillo pads and mid grit sandpaper


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> (right before it fell off the boat and sank to the bottom of the lake)


You're full of crap. I bought a SCUBA tank and a wet suit and have spent 100's of hours searching for all these guns in the lake and so fare all I have found is tires and fishing tackle. Okay, I take that back. I did find several cases of rifles marked "To: Mexico From: Eric Holder" but I didn't want to get my hands dirty touching them.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Jeez, Sentry! A little vociferous there, arent you?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Bugspray. I always forget bugspray for some reason.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Jeez, Sentry! A little vociferous there, arent you?


Nope, just a tad irascible and extremely sardonic. But I come by it uprightly.


----------



## Ireight (Dec 11, 2012)

In the army I carried tampons no joke best for a bleeding wound also with some blood stopper which is not in most first aid kits, also I have a wife and little girl, I guess they have that purpose also. I'll add floss and light gauge wire ( trip wire).


----------



## Ireight (Dec 11, 2012)

Ireight said:


> In the army I carried tampons no joke best for a bleeding wound also with some blood stopper which is not in most first aid kits, also I have a wife and little girl, I guess they have that purpose also. I'll add floss and light gauge wire ( trip wire).


Sorry needed to add foot powder.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Pair of the little vise grips for when you just need that 3rd hand, temp fix, progressive wire cutter for the really hard wire and light rods. clamp somthing your gluing so you get a better fix. Hold a hot wire or nail when using it to bore holes in plastic for a repair or fabrication. Just a really handy gadget to have and the lil ones are only about 4 inches long so are pretty compact. hold a peice of broken saw blade so you can still use it.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Tweezers (already mentioned) 
Sewing needles (I think I have Gremlins or something, I keep buying the dang things and can never find them!) 
Thread


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

d_saum said:


> :teehee:
> 
> Oohh... Good call on the shoe laces!!!


You can use paracord for the shoelaces


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

All I know is Im taking my guns anywhere near a boat from what many of you guys have said LOL


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Materials for making new clothes and foot ware.

Folding chairs for bugging out. Whenever you get to where you want to go, you may not want to sit on the ground

Woodcarving knives - in case you need to make a walking stick or cane, etc.

Shovels, rakes, etc. - need to dig fighting positions and a regular shovel is better than one of the entrenching tools in some cases

Hole diggers for potential fencing

Sharpening stones for all blades

Oil for sharpening stones

Bug netting

Camo netting and poles and repair kits - great for concealing fighting positions or snipers, as well as vehicles and equipment


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Medical supplies: including blood stop, sutures, chest seal, antibiotic ointment, peroxide, alcohol, looking into animal antibiotics or animal penecilian, tooth bondo
Food: Protiens, carbs, vegtables, fruit, seeds for a garden, seeds for sprouts ( highly nutritious) 
Weapons: guns, bows, sling shots, knives
Water: filter systems, rain catchers, stored water
Entertainment: Games-non electronic, books, pens and paper and whatever else floats your boat. 
Also, fishing tackle, snares and nets
There is always something else, toilet paper, soap, hygene items...........


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought this was for things many might not think about and not just a list of things that should be in anyone's bag. Kinda like leaving and a day later thinking.. dang, I should have brought that along.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe some 'protection' if you want to wait for things to settle down before being a proud Papa again  They'd probably make excellent water pouches if set into a burlap bad of sorts.


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Wet wipes. Those things are great for "whore bathes"- don't waste water. I also like my hands clean now and then.... + also double as butt wipes.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

How 'bout MORE than one pair of heavy work gloves? I'd love to have them in case there's a crowd standing around me, watching me, instead of helping do something which would benefit all.

Oh- Sentry & Seanallen? Vociferous? Irascible? I haven't seen so many syllables since elementary school. Hell, I had to look up "syllable" just to post this!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Nope, just a tad irascible and extremely sardonic. But I come by it uprightly.


Probably nitrogen narcosis:laugh:, a little bent and permanent mask squeeze:eyebulge: too!:laugh:


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

And a tractor trailer to haul all this in..

The small vise grips is great, I took out the adjustment bolt and added an eye bolt. I can still adjust the pliars and I can hang things from it too.
Jack


----------



## Llyss (Dec 10, 2012)

Thread. 
People often remember buttons or zippers, or needles. But no one ever mentions thread!

Also...pens and pencils. You'd be surprised at just how quickly they run out when that's all you're using.


----------



## sheepdog743 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am new to this stuff, but as the father of an 11 yr old girl I started thinking differently. Womens products (pads, tampons etc.) Baby products (baby food, medicine, washable diapers, care products in general.


----------



## sheepdog743 (Dec 7, 2012)

womens products (tampons, pads, etc), Baby products (baby food, diapers, medicine etc).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

d_saum said:


> I looked at the little Hoppe's bottle and thought.. sheesh.. I need WAYYYY more of that if the SHTF. Along with plenty of those cleaning patches! Ideas?


Cut up old t-shirts for patches. Make a big batch of "Ed's Red" Gun Cleaner.

http://www.handloads.com/articles/default.asp?id=9
CONTENTS: Ed's Red Bore Cleaner
1 part Dexron II, IIe or III ATF, GM Spec. D-20265 or later.
1 part Kerosene - deodorized, K1
1 part Aliphatic Mineral Spirits, Fed. Spec. TT-T-2981F, CAS
#64741-49-9, or may substitute "Stoddard Solvent", CAS #8052-41-3, or
equivalent, (aka "Varsol")
1 part Acetone, CAS #67-64-1.
(Optional up to 1 lb. of Lanolin, Anhydrous, USP per gallon, OK to
substitute Lanolin, Modified, Topical Lubricant, from the drug store)



Ireight said:


> I'll add floss and light gauge wire (trip wire).


OLD GUITAR STRINGS! (metal) They are perfect for game snares (rabbits and such). I suppose you could use them for tripwire, but fishing line is better.

You can also do a LOT of emergency repairs with guitar strings!!


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

A Bible.
Apart from the obvious reasons, maintaining and protecting the good book for teaching future generations, for practical purposes as well..
Weddings.
Baptisms.
Funerals.
Probably a lot of funerals...


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

I know most of you guys would never need any of these, but I have to have many pairs... Reading Glasses... I have a drawer that looks like it can be in the home of Fred G. Sanford, mulitiple pairs, and different powers, all the way to 3 power... Just saying... I am using a pair right now...


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

labotomi said:


> I thought this was for things many might not think about and not just a list of things that should be in anyone's bag. Kinda like leaving and a day later thinking.. dang, I should have brought that along.


Yeah, basically I was looking for little everyday items that you wouldn't think to actually stock up on.. Things that you would actually run out of. So like for me, I use chapstick ALLLLLLL the time, but never really thought about including it in my preps. Antacids? Same thing..

There are a ton of great suggestions here! Thanks! I'm definitely adding a bunch to my list! :beercheer:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

JackDanielGarrett said:


> And a tractor trailer to haul all this in..
> 
> The small vise grips is great, I took out the adjustment bolt and added an eye bolt. I can still adjust the pliars and I can hang things from it too.
> Jack


That is an absolutely awesome idea gotta figure where to get the right threaded eye bolt to do that mod on ALL my visegrips.

THANKS!!!!

Got me to thinking Seems you could have two pair and take the old adjustment bolts you took out to out the eyebolts in little grinding to radius them then butt them together and weld then you could have a double ended clamp / vise so when you are shaving them arrows/bow, filing your machette blade etc etc you can clamp it to somthing and then use it as a vise.

Hmm wonder what other mods could be made to make them even more useful?


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Earplugs, melatonin, chocolate


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

d_saum said:


> What about stocking up on gun cleaning supplies? That was way overlooked for me until recently... lol.. I was cleaning my M4 (right before it fell off the boat and sank to the bottom of the lake) and looked at the little Hoppes bottle and thought.. sheesh.. I need WAYYYY more of that if the SHTF. Along with plenty of those cleaning patches!


I got a good deal on M Pro 7 cleaner by the gallon at Glockmeister.com. It might not be everyone's favorite, but we like it quite well (no fumes issues and doesn't kill my skin)...


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

Anvilandhammer said:


> Wet wipes. Those things are great for "whore bathes"- don't waste water. I also like my hands clean now and then.... + also double as butt wipes.


Yep. We keep many cases on hand, and boy just because we have a three-year-old.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

sheepdog743 said:


> womens products (tampons, pads, etc), Baby products (baby food, diapers, medicine etc).


Too much waste to dispose of there. Either washable cloth pads or a reusable menstrual cup like the DivaCup.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Another thing: how about 2 or 3 pre-made spear tips. Preferably stainless. Also: heavy fishing line for cordage. You can get a LOT of 90 lb test braided line on a roll weighs next to nothing.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

MetalPrepper said:


> Earplugs, melatonin, chocolate


I never overlook chocolate...


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Hardware: nut/bolts/lock washers/ washers (metric/ SAE). lag screws,metal screws, wood screws, nails, pop rivets/ copper rivets/washers, steel wedges (for axes/hammers), eye bolts and eye lag screws, links for chain repair, sp metal clips for chains/ ropes

lubricants:bearing grease, motor oil, 2 stroke oil, bar oil(chain saw. penetrating oil, cutting oil, gun lubricants/ cleaners

hand drills,braces/ bits (multiple duplicates)

replacement handles: shovel, sledge hammer, axe (full & 3/4) along with needed wedges and rivets

sharpening: steels , files (flat/ round/ triangle), oil stones, diamond bench stones, rounded diamond (for serrated knives)

misc: form-a-gasket, shoe goo, starter fluid, carb cleaner car wax (prevents rust on tools), never seize, anti freeze additive for diesel (can substitute kerosene), prestone, hydrostatic oil, hydraulic oil, brake fluid, hyploid gear oil 

Not very exciting, but necessary.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

seanallen said:


> Another thing: how about 2 or 3 pre-made spear tips. Preferably stainless. Also: heavy fishing line for cordage. You can get a LOT of 90 lb test braided line on a roll weighs next to nothing.


Oohhh... Fishing line is a good one.. Thanks!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

headhunter said:


> Hardware: nut/bolts/lock washers/ washers (metric/ SAE). lag screws,metal screws, wood screws, nails, pop rivets/ copper rivets/washers, steel wedges (for axes/hammers), eye bolts and eye lag screws, links for chain repair, sp metal clips for chains/ ropes
> 
> lubricants:bearing grease, motor oil, 2 stroke oil, bar oil(chain saw. penetrating oil, cutting oil, gun lubricants/ cleaners
> 
> ...


Some great suggestions in there!!! Thanks!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

AnonyManx said:


> Too much waste to dispose of there. Either washable cloth pads or a reusable menstrual cup like the DivaCup.


Yes, but pads make excellent field dressings too... So they have a double benefit...


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Rope.

Everybody always neglects rope. I don't know why. 

Cordage separates man from ape. 

Pick up a few hundred feet of rope. It's not expensive. Get a waterproof knot card.
You can do almost anything with rope. 
Get some pulleys (tackle) and you're on your way to being halfway Greek!


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

Reguarding cordage, the BSA pioneering merit badge book used to give good background (eg, breaking strength vs.work load. the effect of various knots on work load). Also diagrams where to use pioneering skills. I surely hope they haven't changed it.
My old merit badge books are still good reference material on a whole variety of subjects..


----------



## fancy1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's one I haven't seen mentioned:
Denture Adhesive
Tube or powder, it's personal preference. There are alot of folks, both young and old, that wear dentures and/or partials. If things get really ugly chances are that we'll all be loosing a little weight and if you do wear dentures you'll be dealing with "sloppy" teeth. It can make eating a slow process, and you'll find yourself avoiding a lot of foods just for that reason. 
And if you google uses for denture adhesive, you'll find a lot of other uses too. Sorry, I can't vouch for any of them, only for it's intended purpose.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

headhunter said:


> Reguarding cordage, the BSA pioneering merit badge book used to give good background (eg, breaking strength vs.work load. the effect of various knots on work load). Also diagrams where to use pioneering skills. I surely hope they haven't changed it.
> My old merit badge books are still good reference material on a whole variety of subjects..


Good Stuff. Some of the newer "synthetic" ropes are really awesome, but the BSA is definitely a great knowledge base because not all ropes are created equally. Hahaha.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

fancy1 said:


> Here's one I haven't seen mentioned:
> Denture Adhesive
> Tube or powder, it's personal preference. There are alot of folks, both young and old, that wear dentures and/or partials. If things get really ugly chances are that we'll all be loosing a little weight and if you do wear dentures you'll be dealing with "sloppy" teeth. It can make eating a slow process, and you'll find yourself avoiding a lot of foods just for that reason.
> And if you google uses for denture adhesive, you'll find a lot of other uses too. Sorry, I can't vouch for any of them, only for it's intended purpose.


Being a denture wearer, I have thought about that. I wonder if there is a substite that can be made at home that would work?:scratch I will have to google it and see.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> Being a denture wearer, I have thought about that. I wonder if there is a substite that can be made at home that would work?:scratch I will have to google it and see.


Excellent point! Another thing I thought of last night after a coughing fit was cough drops... lol. Silly I know.. but they were a lifesaver last night and they're cheap as heck so I'll add them to my list!


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

I always like my grandma's cough drops. Raisins dipped in moonshine. those will clear your cough and your sinuses. Lol


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

I have to say this on rope, nylon is best choise as rot is not a problem as with other rope, bad part is stretch. I like the overbraid rope the best 1/2 in is good choice but pricey.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

But, can it be spliced?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

headhunter said:


> But, can it be spliced?


Yes, many types can. It often requires special tools to be effective. Language skills are also helpful (&*[email protected]%$$#*). Check with the manufacturer before you purchase for directions and realistic expectations. On some ropes the question is not can it be done but is it really worth it to me?


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

Someone mentioned animal antibiotics: Google aquatic doxycyclin and you will get a hit on a company that sells antibiotics that are US made, FDA cleared. I have used them for years - they are exactly what your doctor orders - but tons cheaper. You do not need a prescription to by them as they are marketed for fish! Things I purchase from them:

Doxycyclin - very good for skin infections 

Ciproflocin - good for UTI, respiratory infections, etc

Azithromycin - good for sore throats, strep throat, etc

Ketoconozol - this is an oral antifungal and is used to treat yeast infections

The bottle of meds is enough to treat several people when needed. I have a substantial amount of these so I can treat sick folk when TSHF. I hope you find this helpful - you use these at your own risk, but I am doing pretty good and me and my family have been using them for quite some time!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

What is the name if the company ? Is their pricing good ? Thanks , FNG


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

Gians said:


> Maybe some 'protection' if you want to wait for things to settle down before being a proud Papa again  They'd probably make excellent water pouches if set into a burlap bad of sorts.


Or......you can start a fire with a water filled condom.


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

Anvilandhammer said:


> Wet wipes. Those things are great for "whore bathes"- don't waste water. I also like my hands clean now and then.... + also double as butt wipes.


You can also make your own baby wipes.

http://www.naturalbirthandbabycare.com/homemade-baby-wipes-recipes.html


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> I know most of you guys would never need any of these, but I have to have many pairs... Reading Glasses... I have a drawer that looks like it can be in the home of Fred G. Sanford, mulitiple pairs, and different powers, all the way to 3 power... Just saying... I am using a pair right now...


I have reading glasses parked in every room of my house as well as the car and my purse.

Also scissors....more than one pair. Cuticle scissors are good to have along with scissors small to large.


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

Plenty of vinegar and baking soda. Both have countless uses.

http://www.vinegartips.com/Scripts/

http://lifehackery.com/2008/07/22/home-4/


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

I tend to thing of "bug-out-items" as I need them in normal life. Over the past few months, the wife and I have had occasion to spend the night at friends, or one of my daughters, etc. Of the things I find that I miss absolutely the most that nobody seems to have when I need.....

Antacid - Tumms and femotidine. (Over-the-Counter stuff containing femotidine is widely available at places like CVS, Brooks Pharm, etc)

Somebody mentioned foot-powder, but when that fails, you'll need some kind of 
anti-fungal cream. Something with Clotrimazole will help get rid of an existing fungal infection.... and.... (I apologize if I offend...) it isn't just for feet, ladies. See which product works best for you. I like the generic stuff, my Dr. likes Lotrimin.

Maybe try some Absorbine JR. Antifungal (tolnaftate).

Don't forget the Blistex! Herpes sucks!

Heartburn, Athletes Foot/Jock-rot/Vaginal Yeast Infections/Ring-Worm, and cold-sores/herpes are exceptionally common, and can make life damned near unbearable. They won't kill you, just make you _wish_ they would. Stock up on these items, and after folks spend a few days of mushing around in the marshes, I'll bet you can buy somebody's entire BOB with just one or two treatments for any of the aforementioned afflictions.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

professor said:


> Ketoconozol - this is an oral antifungal and is used to treat yeast infections


Be REAL careful of any oral anti-fungal!

Using one topically isn't too bad. You can tell if there's a reaction and simply stop using it. When the Dr. puts you on an* oral,* he'll also set up a schedule for periodically testing your liver... and there's a reason.....


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Outpost said:


> I tend to thing of "bug-out-items" as I need them in normal life. Over the past few months, the wife and I have had occasion to spend the night at friends, or one of my daughters, etc. Of the things I find that I miss absolutely the most that nobody seems to have when I need.....
> 
> Antacid - Tumms and femotidine. (Over-the-Counter stuff containing femotidine is widely available at places like CVS, Brooks Pharm, etc)
> 
> ...


Add gold bond or monkey butt powder for swamp azz!


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

fondini said:


> Add gold bond or monkey butt powder for swamp azz!


I've never tried "Monkey Butt", but I've heard that it works really well! "Commando-mode" only goes so far!


----------



## Hokoman (Feb 16, 2010)

Ireight said:


> In the army I carried tampons no joke best for a bleeding wound also with some blood stopper which is not in most first aid kits, also I have a wife and little girl, I guess they have that purpose also. I'll add floss and light gauge wire ( trip wire).


We were using Tampons in 'Nam. Got a couple cases always stashed.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

fondini said:


> Add gold bond or monkey butt powder for swamp azz!


Caldense is a medicated powder for babies. Stuff is awesome as foot powder, areas of chafing and any swamp affliction. Also was reading a book and lice treatments were mentioned. After a period of mass poor hygiene I think having a stock of this would be a godsend. Extra as a barter item as well.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Ireight said:


> In the army I carried tampons no joke best for a bleeding wound... ( trip wire).


As strange as it may sound, the closest thing I've found to the old Army "Field Dressing" are plain, non-perfumed, non-treated, sterile Maxi-Pads. I've had them in my "normal" household first-aid kit for the past 30 years (no.... not the same ones!) 

Over the years, I've managed to do some stupid crap when they've actually come in handy. Once, a buddy of mine didn't bother to sharpen the axe he was using and it glanced off and bit him alongside his shin. While (thankfully) not a serious wound, he bled like a stuck pig. Luckily, no bone damage, just a neat little divot with a small flap. Like the field dressings, a little gauze or clean strips of cloth will bind them adequately.

Normal gauze pads get soaked very quickly and the mess makes it difficult to see what's going on.

My current wife thought I was just being considerate when she first saw them in the kit...

:doh:


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Great thought on the guitar strings. I don't play but I have many friends who do. I'll be looking for strings


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Flossers. Might seem strange, but if you get something stuck in your teeth or small space, they'll come in handy


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Qtips- great for small wounds!


----------



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

Toilet Paper!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Water*Jel Burn Jel. 
That stuff ROCKS!! 
You *can't* put regular hydrocortisone creme or "anti-itch" cream on a chafing rash, without experiencing MAJOR burning sensation. Burn Jel will put the fire out and let you actually get some sleep.


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Big bags of salt


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Know what?? Today I received my Hemp Oil (cannibis oil) and it was a huge bottle.
Does anyone else store this or even have history of using this?
I researched it and it has great healing properties.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

I also learned this trick a year ago. Cut up strips of cardboard and place in a screw on container full of rubbing alcohol. It takes a spark VERY well, I even use it to start my charcoal, AFTER I apply starter fluid, or course.


----------

